# Study Drug Medication is Working Great for Me.



## DJChitown (Jun 15, 2013)

I have been wanting to post here weeks ago but never got around to it. Fortunately, I have insomnia tonight and decided to finally post on here.

I have been participating in a IBS-d Study Drug program for over a month now and noticed that the meds were effective in reducing my episodes of diarrhea. This is a double-blind study and the drug is by Furiex. I was told that the study is now closed so don't know if anyone else can get in it or not. But since I am tired and getting sleepy my thoughts will be random at best. 

I have suffered (and I do mean suffered) from IBS-d for nearly 30 years. I am 45 yrs old and it has made me alter my life from dating to employment. I mean once I went on a date when I was 16 yrs old and at dinner had to excuse myself three times because of diarrhea. Humiliating since it was a large restaurant with one stall and everyone staring at me as I exited the bathroom. Then there were the jobs that I had where I spent hours and hours each week in the bathroom. I always stake out the bathroom when applying for jobs and for the most part refused inside sales jobs because of IBS-d.

Basically, I can eat a meal and have to rush to the bathroom during the meal because of a need to defecate. So I don't really date or won't eat on dates.

Then I found out about this study and nearly cried when I heard about it. Fortunately I was accepted into the study and given a drug (I know it isn't a placebo). I don't recall much about the drug - I have to pull out paperwork. But it is two large white pills either 75 or 100mg to be taken twice daily with meals.

It is different from Immodium AD because I don't feel the bloating, adominal pain with not being able to take a shit; and constipation.

I have been eating all kind of foods that I normally avoid and no longer have the urgency to run to take a shit. A few times I have had the bubbling gut but not the leakage from my rectum (incontinence).

Most days I am only defecating in the morning and maybe a small bowel movement at night. Truthfully, I wish I could shit more because more is going in than coming out.

Yesterday I ate some greasy ass Chinese food and had diarrhea. But I didn't have the urgency. I ate the leftover food today but spreaded out the meals and I have the bubble gut.

My stomach looks more bloated to me but I don't feel bloated.

I will be in this study until December. I am just cherishing these days and the time that I am on this medication.

I am feeling better about myself; more energetic; and confident.

Each night I have to log into a website to make entry into a diary about my IBS-d as part of this study. It is only a 5 minute process.

goodnight people... more to come soon


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm glad you found something that worked for you. Hopefully this means there is some hope for this getting on the market soon!


----------



## DJChitown (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes I hope that the FDA will quickly approve this drug. I will personally march on Washington after I am given the last pill.


----------



## lookingforcure (Mar 27, 2012)

The drug is called Mudelta, or Eluxadoline. Seems like pretty much everyone on here is having great results with it so far. Unfortunately, it now seems that it won't be available for another two years (end of 2015), despite being fast tracked by the FDA


----------



## njstomach3 (Aug 7, 2012)

djchitown im glad you are finding relief from this drug, i took part in a 6 month study for the same drug and have recently come off of it. It def does what it claims to do, for me the biggest relief was having next to no urgency and it kept almost all the cramping at bay. I have attached a link below which this drug was discussed, i had a conversation about the release of this drug with a VP from furiex and was told the earliest will be 2015 at some point. If your interested read through the link, enjoy the study meds while you have them.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/159322-ibs-d-research-drug/


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

lookingforcure said:


> The drug is called Mudelta, or Eluxadoline. Seems like pretty much everyone on here is having great results with it so far. Unfortunately, it now seems that it won't be available for another two years (end of 2015), despite being fast tracked by the FDA


Viberzi affects opioid receptor, so don't know if I like that/can be habit forming plus: http://www.webmd.com/ibs/news/20160120/new-ibs-drug-eases-stomach-pain-and-diarrhea-for-some-study#1


----------

